# I need step by step instruction on installing a 7'' touchscreen in dash double din



## whiterice54 (Sep 6, 2009)

Can anyone help me? and please give alot of detail


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Just installing a head unit is really a piece of cake. All you need is the new radio and the vehicle specific harness. Just connect the harness to the new radio, remove the old radio, and plug in the new one. You may also need a vehicle specific kit to adapt the DD radio to your dash if you didn't already have a DD unit in there. The only specific instructions would be just how to disassemble and reassemble your dash to get at the radio. Of course installing back up cameras, speakers, amps and subs gets a lot more complicated.


----------

